# 4k diet help



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

Alright boys. My mates just asked me for some advice. 9 stone at about 6ft. Was thinking he's be best at around 4000cals to start with?

Anyway, was just on myfitness pal and thinking about how to get these calories into him. Easiest way it seems would be home made bulking shakes and milk.

Any other advice from lads on 4k+ diets?


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello Jd123

9 stones - 4k might be too hard to start off with.

If he can take that then that's fine but defiantly something he should be working towards if he wants to gain some serious mass.

Homemade milkshakes are cheap and do the trick.

Start off by making a daily plan on the number of meals and amount he can eat. Then add the milkshakes in-between the meals.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

khani3 said:


> Hello Jd123
> 
> 9 stones - 4k might be too hard to start off with.
> 
> ...


Yeah been speaking to him about it mate, he deffinetly will have to work up to the 4k though. Wen't for 2 bulking shakes. Then 3 main meals. And wacked some nuts in between as well. Should be easier for him drinking the calories I think


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

At this stage just get him to get the calories in. 9 stones is very light for 6ft.

If 3 meals are all he can eat, make sure they are 3 big meals. Then as suggested 2 bulking shakes and the nuts ect.

Full fat milk with EVOO would be a good start.

A lot of time you will find it is in the mind and if your friend is determined he will get to his goal.

As a friend keep at him to ensure he stays on track, sometimes you just need that extra push and consistent reminder.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

shakes shakes shakes! whey, oats, olive oil, milk :thumbup1: if not shakes I wouldn't be here today, started at 9st 6'3"


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Would try start him on slightly less at first if he is only 9 stone, straight in at 4k he might struggle and quit. I am on over 4k calories ill post up a days diet.

6 weetabix with full fat or gold top milk.

Whey,oats, with water.

4 poached eggs, 2 slices burgens bread and plenty of cheese grated on.

Tuna, pasta, mayo, evoo.

whey, oats with water.

chicken, pasta or spuds veg and evoo.

Tuna sarnie.

whey, oats with water.

sardines and peanuts before bed.

Some days ill stick a litre of gold top milk on top depending on funds bulking on a budget so diet isnt totally amazing but its working so far.

Whey, oats, full fat milk and peanut butter blended is easy way for him to bump up his calories and doesnt fill you too much.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Blue top milk 670cals per 1ltr.

Gold top milk 820cals per 1ltr.

Nuts+seeds 600-700cals per 100g (2 handfuls).

weight gainers 400cals per 100g powder give or take.

Use white rice+pasta not brown,

Oats I fine I can get in better if its very runny, if its thick porrige it bloats me too much and feels to heavy filling me up quicker.

Should hit 4000cals fine with some cal dense foods.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> Alright boys. My mates just asked me for some advice. 9 stone at about 6ft. Was thinking he's be best at around 4000cals to start with?
> 
> Anyway, was just on myfitness pal and thinking about how to get these calories into him. Easiest way it seems would be home made bulking shakes and milk.
> 
> Any other advice from lads on 4k+ diets?


If you get him to jot down his current diet, that supports his current weight, with foods he does actually eat, then might find it easier to get him on track, just by adding and altering. Will probably make the transition from his current diet, to his new diet easier, instead of just changing everything, and hoping he sticks to it. Also, means that you don't have to invent a whole new diet, but instead add a few things to his current one, then slowly omit things if required, as you go along. If he struggles to get food down him, then a load of whole foods to the magnitude of 4K Kcals, might be just to much. My brother is just getting into lifting and he is pretty small. There is no point in me telling him to have a shake with 100 odd grams of oats + all the trimmings, as he won't physically be able to eat after it... cereal and milk is one thing I'm suggesting he eats as it won't fill his belly for long, etc. And then as he gets used to more food, his diet can be tweaked accordingly, etc. I think those with big appetites don't get what it's like not to have one, but it's fooking hard even to think about food sometimes, let along fill your gob with the stuff.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

4k ckal definently too much for him to kick off with, if he's 6ft and only 9 stone i can't inagine what he's current calorie intake is, do you know what he's currently on?

I'd say about 3k sounds more realistic to get him going, get him used to eating more meals regularly

as said 4k is difficult for anyone and he might pack it in if it gets too hard

as for what the diet should consist of, all the standard stuff, most of which is contained in the above posts

I would say a mass gainer shake with evoo late morning/early afternoon and whey straight after training are essential though


----------

